# Husband's Christmas party + pics of my fav MAC gal



## stacey (Dec 17, 2005)

So my husband's Christmas party was yesterday night and we had a blast. My girlfriend from the MAC counter did my makeup (as usual - I hardly ever do my makeup when I go out to "special events. me = lazy) and I have to say this is my favorite look so far that she has done on me. I LOVE LOVE LOVE her SO much! Anyways, on with the pictures. (picture heavy)



























And last but not least, my MAC gal. She's frikkin' HOT!! haha






Everyone who's been to the MAC counter @ Nordy's in SD has seen her. She recently got promoted to Assistant Counter Manager, She's AWESOME! You HAVE to get your makeup done by her.


----------



## sherylan (Dec 17, 2005)

so pretty what colors did she use??


----------



## amandamakeup (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow ! u look mah-va-lus! what color did she use on your eyes?


----------



## mia88 (Dec 17, 2005)

You look amazing!! She did a great job, what did she use by the way?


----------



## aziajs (Dec 17, 2005)

She did an excellent job.  That is a gorgeous look.  I love her makeup too.  She's so cute.


----------



## mel0622 (Dec 17, 2005)

i love the colors that looks freakin hott on you!


----------



## breathless (Dec 17, 2005)

i love the mu!


----------



## Pei (Dec 17, 2005)

OMG This is HOT, u're stunning and u and ur hubby look soooooo good together!

What's on ur lips?


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Dec 17, 2005)

OMG that is beautiful!


----------



## tabgirl (Dec 17, 2005)

You are gorgeous!!! You remind me of the lead singer of the PCD's and she is smoking hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What a talented mu! I may need to make a trip to SD to visit her and treat myself!


----------



## mallory (Dec 18, 2005)

is that a hint of cranberry I see? I did that same look for my christmas party..it's very hot!


----------



## aznsmurfy (Dec 18, 2005)

so pretty! you look so glam


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Dec 18, 2005)

hot! what did you use? im sure that has been asked MANY times already!


----------



## user4 (Dec 18, 2005)

wow, girl... u look beyond amazing!!! geez. u look gorgeous... and u n ur hubby r soooo cute!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 18, 2005)

ur SO pretty!  love what she did! please tell us what she used! she looks fab too!!


----------



## nordic_doll (Dec 18, 2005)

you are GORGEOUS.


----------



## x.els.x (Dec 18, 2005)

omg..thats one of the hottest looks ive seen in a while..its not too over the top but its soo GORGEOUS!!..the MUA looks great too!!


----------



## firefly (Dec 18, 2005)

you look beautiful! and you're right-shes gorgeous!


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Dec 18, 2005)

what did she use??  that's such a sexy look!  is that the nordies at fashion valley?


----------



## Joke (Dec 18, 2005)

You are gorgeous!
Do I spot Hepcat?
Please tell us!


----------



## JJones (Dec 18, 2005)

wow!
You both look STUNNING


----------



## Glitziegal (Dec 18, 2005)

Wowser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You look like a model, the colours are sooooo good on you.  That MA is a keeper for sure.
Hope you had a most fabulous time


----------



## KJam (Dec 18, 2005)

You are model gorgeous - love the pink eyeshadow


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 18, 2005)

Very pretty and your skin is perfect.


----------



## Padmita (Dec 18, 2005)

You and the make up are both extremely pretty!


----------



## Midgard (Dec 18, 2005)

That looks stunning! And I'm jealous of your lips!


----------



## leixa (Dec 18, 2005)

It's so prettyyyyyy. 

gorgeous!!!!!!!.

I want a friend like yours....


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Dec 18, 2005)

Completely Stunning!!!!! The makeup, the hair, the earrings, the color of your top!! Beautiful!!


----------



## bebe (Dec 18, 2005)

oh thats soo pretty!


----------



## stacey (Dec 18, 2005)

haha thanks guys. i LOVE my MUA! she's the bomb. yea, id do her! haha he's hot.

haha anyways.. on my eyes (cranberry, sketch, engraved e/l for waterline, carbon e/s to line & i forget what lashes she used). cheeks (i forgot ahha). lips (l/l i forgot but l/s half 'n half) i love love love this look. i told her this is the best look she's done so far. she's frikkin' insane. i go to her so much that i dont care what she does cause i trust her.


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 18, 2005)

sooooooooooooooooooo.......(speachless!)
wonderful!


----------



## stacey (Dec 18, 2005)

okay i remember a little more. she used engraved e/l & carbon for my lower waterline. blacktrax fluideline to line the upper lid. 

oh and it's the Nordy's @ North County Fair Mall. Go check her out SD girls!! Her name is Dominique. I religiously buy from her only, but a few times here and there from Ally & Liz.


----------



## angela (Dec 18, 2005)

stacey! you're so frikken maganda! with or without make up hun.. you're hott! i love the colors she used on you!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 18, 2005)

very pretty


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_okay i remember a little more. she used engraved e/l & carbon for my lower waterline. blacktrax fluideline to line the upper lid. 

oh and it's the Nordy's @ North County Fair Mall. Go check her out SD girls!! Her name is Dominique. I religiously buy from her only, but a few times here and there from Ally & Liz._

 

Awesome JOB!!! -  I was going to ask you what Nordies (but you answered that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   - Great job!


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 18, 2005)

damn, beautiful


----------



## aziajs (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh, I wanted to ask, how long have you guys been married?  You look like newlyweds, you have the newlywed glow.


----------



## user2 (Dec 18, 2005)

Loooooooooooooove the look! 

I will try it def!!!


----------



## angelwings (Dec 18, 2005)

You are gorgeous and the make-up is fantastic!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 18, 2005)

man you both are gorgeous, i need to make a trip and have her do my mu


----------



## mellz (Dec 18, 2005)

Gorgeous!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Dec 18, 2005)

the best! i love it!!!


----------



## hazelinsight (Dec 18, 2005)

Damn stace that is lovely. YOu look very pretty too!!!


----------



## stacey (Dec 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_Oh, I wanted to ask, how long have you guys been married?  You look like newlyweds, you have the newlywed glow.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Just had our 1 year on July 23rd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so 2 years next year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yea... we're still pretty fresh  I LOVE IT! i hear the first 2 years are the most difficult... and so i live it! haha def hard! not a walk in the park at all.

oh yea... she used HUSH for the highlight.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 18, 2005)

wow you both look stunning!


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 19, 2005)

gorgeous look girl! i'm loving the colours heaps! your sooooo pretty


----------



## Q o B (Dec 19, 2005)

oh stace ur TOOOOO pretty for me. and no wonder u guys have such b-e-a-utiful bebes, u 2 are a perfect match.


----------



## tannny (Dec 19, 2005)

SO PRETTY! wow your  make up looks amazing! you and your husband are adorable!


----------



## bella dee (Dec 19, 2005)

so hott right now!!! like everyones said before you gotta post what she used cause i gottta get me those colors!!! i loove pinks/cranberries


----------



## user3 (Dec 19, 2005)

Fuckin' Hot!!!!

Yes, it's that hot I had to say the F word!


----------



## mishy1053 (Dec 19, 2005)

Dude, I LOVE Domenique!  Shes my favorite too.  My best friend and I go to that counter a lot.  Shes so awesome and so helpful. I'm glad she got promoted, she so deserves it.  I love her style and you look marvelous! <3


----------



## black_crx (Dec 19, 2005)

What cute photos!! Your husband man can be proud to you!


----------



## 2_pink (Dec 19, 2005)

Dont you just look so purty!!! I love it =)


----------



## stacey (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mishy1053* 
_Dude, I LOVE Domenique!  Shes my favorite too.  My best friend and I go to that counter a lot.  Shes so awesome and so helpful. I'm glad she got promoted, she so deserves it.  I love her style and you look marvelous! <3_

 
yea she deserves it. IMO she's the best MUA they have over there. she's such a great gal also.

mishy, where do you live? we should go MAC shopping one time!


----------



## jeanna (Dec 19, 2005)

WOW.
is all i can say....

ok, and you look super hot


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 19, 2005)

You look beautiful! Those colors are perfect for you!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh that is so damn pretty.


----------



## professionaltart (Dec 19, 2005)

YOU'RE HOT and my god SO IS YOUR HUSBAND.

hahaahhaha!   hope u had fun!


----------



## sincitylulu (Dec 19, 2005)

your skin is flawless ...love the colors


----------



## stacey (Dec 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_YOU'RE HOT and my god SO IS YOUR HUSBAND.

hahaahhaha!   hope u had fun!_

 
hahaha thanks girl!  yea the husband is a dork though that's what makes him SO HOT!! hahaha


----------



## aquarius11 (Dec 20, 2005)

You are seriously gorgeous!!  I love the makeup...you look so pretty!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 20, 2005)

gorgeous!!! Wow this is awesome!!


----------



## curiosona (Dec 20, 2005)

Uauuuuuh!
I really love your make-up, and your face, you are very very beautiful!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Hot! Hot! Hot! Your Make~up Is Amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And Your Hubby Is A Cutey Too!


----------



## stacey (Dec 21, 2005)

his eyes are what got to me... oh yea that and the fact that he's 6'4" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love me some tall men! a good foot over my short ass!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 22, 2005)

thats GORGEOUS!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Dec 22, 2005)

soooooooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you are amazing,so beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im really gonna do this one too <3


----------



## Lumi (Dec 23, 2005)

beautiful! 

your dress (or top?) that you're wearing is a gorgeous color BTW (from the teeny bit that I can see LOL)


----------



## stacey (Dec 23, 2005)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was a gown... cleavage friendly


----------



## mishy1053 (Dec 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacey* 
_yea she deserves it. IMO she's the best MUA they have over there. she's such a great gal also.

mishy, where do you live? we should go MAC shopping one time!_

 
I agree, shes definitely the best.  She just wins all around!

I live in Mira Mesa, how about you.  Haha, that could be fun, maybe some time


----------



## kiluna (Dec 25, 2005)

wow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you look so good ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 perfect look and make up!


----------



## widerlet (Dec 25, 2005)

Both of you are gorgeous!!and the colour she used suits you amazingly well.


----------



## litlbitprincess (Dec 25, 2005)

You are so pretty!


----------



## bubblesgal (Dec 31, 2005)

pretty fotd!


----------



## M (Dec 31, 2005)

That is fabulous! I would love to know what she used on you too.

*note to self: make trip to Nordies in SD*


----------



## Cleopatra (Dec 31, 2005)

Stunning!!!!!


----------

